# Just a regular Joe's review of the OPPO BP83



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought one of these Oppo’s as a X-Mas gift to my self along with a new 58” Samsung PN58B650 Plasma TV. I have, I feel, a good surround and music system set up as I have been doing that shopping for some time now as anyone that has followed my post on this forum knows. I tried for the early adopter program for the OPPO but all they offered me was an early purchase at a discount, which I turned down at the time. I have followed all threads since on this product and that was what led me to my current purchase of it.
The unit arrived in a timely manner from OPPO.
The Quality of packing was outstanding! The materials used were the same as if I had ordered a high quality optic gun sight. I recommend keeping this box period!
The power cord and the HDMI cord included I found were far above the quality that one would find included in any other product of this kind. (I have tried the up graded power and speaker cable rout and personally found it lacking as far as a “bang for the buck”) in any sonic difference. Nuf said.
The set up was very easy. However there are more options than you can shake a stick at if you want to play with them.
The two disk that came with it (Spears and Munsil HD Benchmark, and AIX Records Audio Calibration Disk and Music Sampler were nice. I found the Spears and Munsil a real quality enhancement to my purchase, as I used it to do a basic calibration of my new TV. The AIX however was a so-so as I already had Audesy on my Denon. The music tracks were nice though.
I was tickled pink to see my Denon 2808CI reflect the sound codex and display it accordingly when I installed a disk, as I had been using a Sony PS3.
The OPPO loads as good if not faster than the PS3 on BP disk (Walt Disney G-Force 20 sec.)
In BP I do not notice that much difference from the Sony PS3 in Pic Quality (as I said I am just a reg Joe}
Using it to run SCAD or other CD music disk was nice but again I did not notice any real gain in sound field or sonic quality from my existing system. (Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon SCAD) Janis Joplin Cheap Thrills SCAD). No worse no better.
With my old DVD collection though including many I have burned myself on DL-DVD it shined. Showed no hesitation with anything I threw at it! No flags on the dual layer DVD’s and upscaled them perfectly as far as my old eyes could tell to right at BP QUALITY!! Brought the sound through perfect also! Some of my collection is over 10 years old and I Have Never Seen Them Look so GOOD!
I had been running the PS3 through a 60” DLP 1080p Samsung unit 2 years old so it was not the new TV.
It’s a KEEPER in my opinion and I would recommend it to anyone! It just does everything GREAT maybe not better than something that you have that’s outstanding for a dedicated uses but Great non-the less.
For those that have not followed my speaker thread. Full Warfdale Diamond HT set up and a set of B&W 805s for music only with a set of matching Mirage Subs.
The DAC’S on the Denon are outstanding in my humble opinion.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations on your new acquisition. The BDP-83 is a wonderful player and many of us here have one, myself included. A number of 2-3 thousand Dollar players are clones of the BDP-83. It is that good. The Spears & Munsil BDP is an excellent calibration disc and really helps to get the most out of your Display.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey thanks. I am sure enjoying it :T even though it hurt a little.:crying::spend: Just hope this helps anyone else like me to make there decision a little easier.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At this state of the game, 500 Dollars certainly is not cheap for a BDP. However, this truly is a special player well worth the asking price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well done Mike and nice review :T the Oppo is a great universal player and like JJ said well worth the money, I'm still interested in the comparisons to the SE and Nu Force versions and see what differences can be had for the extra, although I am more than happy with just the BDP83 as it is...


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I did see a rumer that OPPO was going to come out with a less expensive version of the 83 in Jan?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

olddog said:


> I did see a rumer that OPPO was going to come out with a less expensive version of the 83 in Jan?


This was also an original rumour in the UK at first, while the US got the fully fledged 83, in the UK we were going to get a scaled down version but then that was dismissed with the full version being the 831 but then Oppo pulled the plug for Europe...they may well release a scaled down version in the US but I do not really see the point tbh especially now with the release of the SE version.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

The SE version would be a up-scaled unit. In my opinion the down scaled version woud be without the analog outputs. I hope it would not include a down-grade of the chip.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

olddog said:


> The SE version would be a up-scaled unit. In my opinion the down scaled version woud be without the analog outputs. I hope it would not include a down-grade of the chip.


you could be right and that would make it more of a transport just like the Denon 2500T that was released, but as long as it keeps the same ABT VRS chipset it would not be a bad thing.


----------

